# two weeks in Scotland - recomendations



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

My partner has only a limited time so the idea is that I will drive up earlier and she will come up from London on the overnight sleeper to Inverness. She can return by train two weeks later from either there of similar main line station. I can stay on or dawdle back down. 

We dont need to do all of it and prefer country and coast to large cities. I would appreciate your suggestions for "must see " places, routes, sites etc. to best utilise our limited time.

many thanks


(posted under UK Touring while I still can)


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

A couple of years ago we travelled through Scotland in September and it was a great holiday. 
We drove on the A82 past Loch Lomond to Crianlarich and then on to Glencoe where we overnighted. Lovely campsite at the end of the Loch. We then drove past Fort William onto Invergarry and turned left on to the A87. This brought us through some of the most beautiful wild countryside of the Scottish Highlands, past Eileen Donan Castle and on towards Kyle of Lochalsh and the bridge to the Isle of Skye. We travelled to Uig and took the ferry to Tarbert on the Isle of Lewis and came back from Stornaway to Ullapool and across to Inverness. You may not have time for that. 
If you decide to go to Skye you could return from Armadale on the ferry to Mallaig. (I did that about 40 years ago so am a bit out of date)
I would have liked to have taken in the South West the A85/A816 around Oban which I believe is a lovely drive but time did not allow.
Enjoy your trip
Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Include Mull, we had 5 lovely days there, stunning scenery on the northwest side, wild camping is dead easy as there are only two camp sites, 5 day return for us was £47, for those who might want to go more often in a 12 month period get a 6 trip pass, much cheaper and you can pick when you come and go.

Skye is also brilliant, but beware the midges, lower Scotland seems to suffer less.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I'm with Yaxley, follow his suggestion and you're in for a great time. Some of that journey will take in The Great Glen (Inverness to Fort William) including Loch Ness, and should not be missed - having said that, there is so much to see and do in that part of Scotland you're unlikely to be able to cover all of it and do it justice. Skye is magnificent - I go there three times per year, a round trip of 1000 miles, but it's worth it.

There are too many superb places to list.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spiritofherald said:


> I'm with Yaxley, follow his suggestion and you're in for a great time. Some of that journey will take in The Great Glen (Inverness to Fort William) including Loch Ness, and should not be missed - having said that, there is so much to see and do in that part of Scotland you're unlikely to be able to cover all of it and do it justice. Skye is magnificent - I go there three times per year, a round trip of 1000 miles, but it's worth it.
> 
> There are too many superb places to list.


1000 miles, only if you don't move once you cross the bridge


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Channery Point, just north of Inverness, for dolphin viewing. Try and get there around high tide. Last time we spotted over 40 dolphins and young in 15 minutes.


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

The road SOUTH of Loch Ness is a must and get out and go for a wander at Foyers Falls SPECTACULAR


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> 1000 miles, only if you don't move once you cross the bridge


That's true. I usually base myself at Torrin which is about 15 miles beyond the bridge, but the 1000 miles does not include mileage on the island which can easily mount up to several hundred (not usually that high now I've been so often). I was just trying to emphasise what a great destination it is despite the lengthy journey.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Go with where the weather forecast is best
Lots on the east side that's worth visiting as well


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spiritofherald said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > 1000 miles, only if you don't move once you cross the bridge
> ...


404 miles to Kyle from here, so you're trip isn't too bad, but do you do the M6 route all the way or come off at the M62 and go through the west and north yorks, some good country and reasonable roads that way, and rejoin the M6 at J 36/37


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

A trip around the Moray coast from Fraserburgh to Nairn, taking in small fishing villages, Pennan where local hero was filmed (red telephone box) and wee detours to many of the Speyside whisky distilleries are located. Fort George is an amazing structure then across to the Black Isle for dolphin watching.

Have a great trip.

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Having got as far as Inverness I would suggest that you keep above it's latitude. There is a huge amount of Scotland in that area.

There is the solitude of Altnaharra on Loch Naver; you can go for milesin that area without seeing a field boundary. There is also the remains of a 'clearance' village. You can get there by driving north from Tain on the A836 or south from the north coast.

Durness on the north coast with Smoo(?spelling) cave.

Ullapool on Loch Broom is great to visit and it also a ferry ride to Stornaway on Lewis - a subject in it's own right.

There are many places that could be recommended in the area. One thing is for sure. The journey from anywhere to anywhere up there will be scenic in the extreme with lots of places to to and sight see.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just wander

It's just so beautiful

Lots of spots to wild camp next to the lochs and rivers

Aldra


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

To have two weeks starting and finishing in Inverness without visiting Orkney would be criminal - there is so much to see there. 

If you went 'across the Firth' for only a few days you wouldn't be able to do it anywhere near justice.

Ferries are available from Scrabster, Gills Bay and Aberdeen.


----------



## Gailey (Jul 23, 2013)

Inverness and the Black Isle are lovely, and you are almost certain to spot the Dolphins. Cullodon battleground is an interesting place to visit too. The coastline is lovely both west and east, and there are lots of lovely wee fishing villages to pass through. 
My parents have a farmsteading ( or "croft") near to Pennan, which dovtrams mentioned, and it is lovely - but if you get across that way I would recommend Fort Fiddes - Cullykhan Bay....it is accessed down a single track road and there is a car park at the end plenty big enough - steep steps lead down to a gorgeous small bay, which is usually deserted. If you don't fancy the steps down, there is an absolutely stunning clifftop walk and you will really feel like you are away from it all.
Have fun :wink:


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

If you belong to the National Trust or English Heritage, take you membership cards, they are vaild for Nat Trust for Scotland and Scottish Heritage


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> 404 miles to Kyle from here, so you're trip isn't too bad, but do you do the M6 route all the way or come off at the M62 and go through the west and north yorks, some good country and reasonable roads that way, and rejoin the M6 at J 36/37


No, I've not tried that route. I usually go all the way via M6 to get the boring bit behind me, then have an overnight stay at Loch Lomond before taking the steady trundle up to Skye and take the time to admire the scenery.

I might give your suggestion a try and stay overnight somewhere further south.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Isle of Aaran is lovely ,we are going again this year at some point.


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

A friend who fishes every year in Scotland (August) always comes back absolutely bitten to pieces by midges.

We've never been touring in Scotland, please can anyone offer sound advice which time of year will miss the critters!

Thanks

David


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

davidjlambert said:


> A friend who fishes every year in Scotland (August) always comes back absolutely bitten to pieces by midges.
> 
> We've never been touring in Scotland, please can anyone offer sound advice which time of year will miss the critters!
> 
> ...


http://midgeforecast.co.uk/about-the-forecast/forecast-app/

not sure if there is an android version, but I have a app which makes a ultra/sub sonic sound to drive the buggers away, will be trying it later this year, but it works on flys in the house.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ...I have a app which makes a ultra/sub sonic sound to drive the buggers away, will be trying it later this year, but it works on flys in the house.


Just downloaded. Thanks. What is interesting is that the description for the update says that it has "minor bug fixes"

Fixing the minor buggers is exactly what is needed. Hope it does what is says on the tin!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Andrew,

We had a similar context and need as you some time ago.

This post/thread will give you some ideas, though maybe not the images and expectation you had in mind:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-52161.html#52161

Dave


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi,

Where is the best location to see Dolphins ?

Looking up the Black Isle doen't give me a spot.

Would appreciate any help as on two previous trips we haven't managed to see any.

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

DABurleigh said:


> Andrew,
> 
> We had a similar context and need as you some time ago.
> 
> ...


Don't ever go to Scotland if good weather is important to you - it's a bonus if you get it but cannot be relied on. I personally love Scotland, particularly Skye, whatever the weather - it is equally amazing in sun or rain (obviously I do prefer dry days to wet ones!). Whatever the weather get yourself dressed accordingly (and take sun cream and waterproofs with you) and enjoy its magnificence.

I have had weeks on Skye when it hasn't stopped raining, but likewise I have weeks where the sun hasn't stopped shining. Two years ago, when England and Wales were under water, we had two weeks glorious weather on Skye and would have had no idea how bad it was down south if everyone hadn't insisted on telling us about it (I don't watch the news when I'm away).

My experience is that May and June are generally the best times to go for weather, but August and September are best for seeing nature in it full glory. I've also been several times for New Year with weather ranging from bloody freezing (inland lochs completely frozen) to being so mild I have been on the beach in a T shirt.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

We spent 3 weeks in September and never saw a midge and the weather was warm and sunny.
Ian


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

not sure if there is an android version, but I have a app which makes a ultra/sub sonic sound to drive the buggers away, will be trying it later this year, but it works on flys in the house. 

Kev, if you stopped **** polishing as a hobby, you would not have the flies in the first place. 




:lol:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

TheSheriff said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where is the best location to see Dolphins ?
> 
> ...


Chanonry Point near Rosemarkie, shows up on google maps. We see plenty at times near our house (on edge of Moray Firth) but nothing like the numbers and displays you see here.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

andrewball1000 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > ...I have a app which makes a ultra/sub sonic sound to drive the buggers away, will be trying it later this year, but it works on flys in the house.
> ...


If you are bothered with them stick to the East Coast - we don't get them! Only real detergent is a Deet based spray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nethernut said:


> Only real detergent is a Deet based spray.


Well at least they'll be clean bites.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Posting late at night isn't good for proof reading!!
The detergent will deter them!


----------

